# Here's my modest little greenhouse grow



## Crashbasket (Nov 5, 2011)

:hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 5, 2011)

Modest ? Little ? That looks just great ... I wish i had something like that ... Looks really very good. :aok:


----------



## Crashbasket (Nov 6, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> nice looking trees, they loook about ready but one would of made a great xmas tree


 
Actually, that big shaggy one is a Dr. Grinspoon. She flipped Sept 20 so I doubt she'll be ready until mid January. I wonder how bad she would hermie if she was strung with Christmas lights.


----------



## Crashbasket (Nov 6, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Modest ? Little ? That looks just great ... I wish i had something like that ... Looks really very good. :aok:


 
I guess we'll see how well it works this winter. I'm at 37° latitude and well over 2000 meters altitude and it gets very cold here. -26°C isn't unusual. I haven't grown in this structure during the winter since fall 2009/winter 2010 and I have never grown in it without supplemental HID lighting. I had 12 1000W ballasts going in there last time I used it and this kept temperatures warm during the day, even when it was snowing hard. This year I'm going to try it with no supplemental lighting. Here's some pics of it back in the winter of 2009/2010.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome :aok:


----------



## Mountain209man (Nov 6, 2011)

you are an outdoor growers hero
nice Greenhouse btw


----------



## Crashbasket (Nov 6, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Awesome :aok:


 
Some of my neighbors didn't think it was too awesome. It lit up the neighborhood like a UFO. It was all legal to do at the time but it freaked a few folks out.


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 28, 2011)

now thats a sick greenhouse. & it is not small @ all ,lol


----------



## mrcane (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice Job Love the House...


----------



## Crashbasket (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, all of the flowering plants in the lean-to have been harvested except the Grinspoon. She's still got about a month to go. She reminds me of sticky Spanish moss. The trichs are all over the map, some are dark brown, some clear, some milky. (the little dark spots in the trich pics are not mites or eggs, they are overripe trichs). I guess this is what happens with 120 day flowering strains.

I was thinking about taking a rest from growing this winter. I had some cuts that were taken from flowering plants last fall and they were strains I didn't want to lose. I thought about giving myself a month and a half off by handing them off to friends to grow and then taking cuts off those before they were flipped but then I ran across a couple of plants sitting next to a dumpster behind a strip mall. One was labeled Prophet, the other was Cannalope haze. They were in plastic bags with very beautiful root systems in net pots from an aero setup. Since it was cold outside and they were going to die, I rescued them, quarantined and cleaned them up, TP'ed them into a soil mix and they perked right up. I decided to go ahead and run them along with my other cuts so I'm still in the game running Prophet, Cannalope Haze, Santa Marta Gold, Lemon G, Godzilla Grape, Great White Shark, Flo, Bubba Chunk and New York City Diesel. funny, the freebie Prophet and the Cannalope Haze are the biggest plants in the room.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 18, 2011)

Have you ever thought in doing hydro there ? Have seen some interesting stuff in greenhouse hydros. And your space looks perfect for that.

Great strains ... Think that GreenSpoon is a awesome smoke. Never tried it but very good reviews. Nice :aok:


----------



## Crashbasket (Dec 19, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought in doing hydro there ? Have seen some interesting stuff in greenhouse hydros. And your space looks perfect for that.
> 
> Great strains ... Think that GreenSpoon is a awesome smoke. Never tried it but very good reviews. Nice :aok:


 
Never thought much about hydro in there but I'll be it would be possible. I'd prefer to have a concrete floor though.

That Grinspoon is some serious ****. I cut a tassel of that a few days ago, dried it out, ground it up and rolled a fatty. I toked up around 10AM worked my *** off in my garden all day and was still trippin strong at 6:00 PM. Real high energy strain with a lot of psychedelic vibe and spatial awareness. Great for listening to music and getting chores done. It's got a kind of euphoric breathlessness to the rush that reminds me of doing mushrooms. It just keeps coming for hours, but no anxiety whatsoever.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome

:48:


----------



## Ginagin (Jan 4, 2012)

Love it, I have always wanted a grow room attached to a greenhouse so that I can vent lamp heat into the greenhouse.  What a wonderful set up!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 21, 2012)

Thats deffo dirt or coco not over ripe trics as they are all clear not even milky id double check though for mites just in case.
Very impressive all the same Crashbasket.
T4


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

Is that lemon gs a cut from the original? I had one from the breeder in Ohio but lost the strain a cpl yes back , haven't seen true lemon gs since


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice Crash.  Beautiful buds.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 8, 2012)

You've got an amazing set up and a beautiful greenhouse! I wish the weather here was better this year, maybe I could set something up outside.

My last grow produced, unfortunately, 3 hermies, so i got a lot of seed. I picked the best 150 seeds out of the 3 plants and I'm thinking of finding a nice place on the hillside to throw some stray beans.


----------



## GROBOT (Mar 10, 2012)

Crashbasket said:
			
		

> :hubba:


      Looks like the greenhouse works,  lets fill it up!!! lots of space,   I just dropped in to say hey!!! Looks great crashbasket,  are those pictures current??


----------



## GROBOT (Mar 10, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> You've got an amazing set up and a beautiful greenhouse! I wish the weather here was better this year, maybe I could set something up outside.
> 
> My last grow produced, unfortunately, 3 hermies, so i got a lot of seed. I picked the best 150 seeds out of the 3 plants and I'm thinking of finding a nice place on the hillside to throw some stray beans.


 
The hermied seed may produce more hermies!!! Just thinking, I'd thought I'd heard Hick and the Goddess dicussing this last year or so!!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yea  I was reading that, essentially using the pollen from hermied plants is one of the ways you can apparently feminize your seeds. Although they have a higher chance of hermi'ing again. I think it would be worth it with these to find a nice patch and maybe transplant them, or just throw some beans down and see what happens. Spring is almost here after all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2012)

GROBOT said:
			
		

> The hermied seed may produce more hermies!!! Just thinking, I'd thought I'd heard Hick and the Goddess dicussing this last year or so!!


 
that is correct...the seeds from a hermie pollen will most likely produce hermie traits in its offspring..However..I have found with many others that the Hermie trait can be nailed down if the strain is worthy to keep around...otherwise...I would Kill off all hermies  and destroy the seeds...or spred them around Hicks  neck woods:rofl:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 9, 2012)

:holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: btw did i say:holysheep: ??? just got very envious... great green house, when i grow up i want a green house like that,:icon_smile: .. 

Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 28, 2012)

Throwing hermie seeds out to "see what happens", I will be the pissed off OD grower that randomly gets pollinated by your carelessness and be fuming! DESTROY THE HERMIE SEEDS!!!!!

Aside from that rant, AWESOME GREENHOUSE DUDE!!! Super jealous! Haha, and yeah, I could only imagine being your neighbor when you had those HPS running at night! :rofl:


----------



## HIpakalolo (May 29, 2012)

nice setup!


----------



## williamraed (Dec 3, 2012)

I have seen your all pictures about modest little greenhouse grow here, I am a very impressed after looking. I have decided that want to start making this kind of greenhouse, So please would you tell me how can I make this kind of greenhouse?


----------



## iggychap60 (Jun 13, 2013)

Fantastic set-up, Crash! You should be proud, don't know why anyone wouldn't be impressed with your plants. Well done is what I say


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow! When I read modest and lil I was expecting your plants to look like mine. Buds look bigger than my arm...great job.


----------

